# skycraper fires



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

idk this just came to mind whne i saw pics of what happend to the aon center in la back in 1988 but yea post pics 

heres one that happend to One Meridian Plaza in Philadelphia back in 1991










and hears one that hapend to the aon center in Los Angeles back in 1988


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Fire in London.


----------



## kon133 (Jan 6, 2007)

WTC 9/11


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

I took these about a year ago.


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Quite interestingly, not one skyscraper EVER collapsed due to fires (even prolonged ones) but it happened THREE times in one day (you know what day already). Just chance, you know.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Thats because steel is remarkably resilient.


----------



## kon133 (Jan 6, 2007)

World Trade Center 7 9/11


















World Financial Center Shanghai 15th August 2007










Windsor Building 12 February 2005


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

heres wtc 3/marriot hotel 










seven world trade center 













this can also be buildings as well not just skyscrapers or towers


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Dang, scary sights for sure.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Parque Central South Tower Fire in Caracas, Venezuela abaut 3 years ago:














































Rebuild of tower after fire:


----------



## Christian urbanite (Jul 14, 2007)

SWFC caught on fire?:eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## WTC_Fan (Jan 14, 2007)

Christian urbanite said:


> SWFC caught on fire?:eek2::eek2::eek2:


Well apparently it happened on the 40th floor, which was accidental. It was extinguished in 1 hour and 15 minutes. Didn't know about this either.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A major fire engulfed Hong Kong's *One SilverSea* during construction : 



















Completed :


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ Wasn't there one in Hong Kong about 12-15 years ago, not a major one, but killed a bunch of people?

It was on Nathan Road somewhere.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Kazakh capital Astana 2006:
his is what it the skyscraper, Astana's tallest -32-story-130-meter government skyscraper nicknamed "The Lighter".
The fire appeared to have started on a 27th-floor balcony, although its cause had not been determined, the Kazakhstan Today news agency quoted Emergencies Minister Shalbay Kulmakhan as saying.

The building houses the ministries of transport, information and industry and other government agencies.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Fire struck the PhilComCen Building, old high rise in Ortigas, Philippines, last March. These photos was taken from the Crowne Plaza Hotel across the street.


----------



## Ebola (Mar 12, 2006)

1974
SF, CA, USA










:nuts:


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Wow


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

heres a few more of the aon center after the 1988 fire


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

So hard to put out a skyscraper fire. At least there hasn't been any in Colombia's 600+ skyscrapers... It's cause we're careful :runaway:

J/K :lol:



Ebola said:


> 1974
> SF, CA, USA
> 
> 
> ...


:hilarious


----------

